# Harbor Freight 2 hp dust collector modification



## dday

That's a cool mod. This DC has become the hobbyist's go to DC for "personalizing".


----------



## agallant

I mounted my in a corner of the shop and vented it outside. That greatly lessened the footprint.


----------



## kelvancra

Because I bought mine to experiment with lawn vacuuming, in conjunction with a Super Dust Deputy cyclone, I had to modify mine so it could be hauled out into the yard. This was my approach:










NOTE: When not doing lawn duty, my HF collector sits at my miter. Generally, I'm pretty happy with its performance. It won't replace my other two collectors, but it's a vast improvement over the little one horse Delta I started the lawn cleaning (pine cone vacuuming) experiment with.


----------



## playingwithmywood

I just screwed a plywood under my base and then screwed 2×4s to the base and my whole frankincollector sits on it and rolls good http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7842


----------



## kelvancra

If I'd seen Wuddoc's approach, I could have still had a sturdy cart and in a fraction of the time and at a reasonable cost. Too, I think his cart approach would accommodate the larger wheels just fine.

For dragging the unit out into the lower yard, I should, probably, add a couple rods between the handle and flimsy bag supports (just cause).

What do those carts run?


----------



## Kentuk55

Well done


----------



## Kelster58

Pretty cool…..I'm rethinking a HF dust collector!


----------



## Rich_LI

The Y adapter sitting outside teh footprint kept me from pushing the unit up against the wall, so I re-drilled the holes on the base and moved everything over. its fine now. I have been wanting to replace the 5" hose with 5" duct, I purchased 2 elbows and a length of pipe about 2 years ago. One of these days I will get to it.


----------

